# Need Can Crusher Plans



## laplow

I am looking for plans to make a wall mount can crusher. If you have some plans would you please send them to my email or just post them to this thread to share it with everyone.


----------



## NorthernDIY

*Not sure if you want to pay for the plans or not*

Not sure if you want to pay for the plans or not
Here is a website I had found a while back as I myself am wanting to make one.

http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/prodinfo.asp?number=230372

Or maybe you can look at the picture and build it from there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Evil Scotsman

Sorry I just couldn't resist :laughing:

http://mfinley.com/gif/sledgehammer.jpg


----------



## drcollins804

Evil Scotsman said:


> Sorry I just couldn't resist :laughing:
> 
> http://mfinley.com/gif/sledgehammer.jpg


 
One of the guys I used to work with would just cover his driveway with them and then drive over them. Might not be economically feasable with $4.00 gas. :hammer:


----------



## pianoman

Build a mock-up of a simple parallelagram...note how it works...then beef it up...very simple!


----------



## pianoman

Use your inner head...not your forhead!


----------



## ecologito

What about this one:
http://cas.umkc.edu/physics/sps/projects/cancrusher/cancrusher.html

There is a video for it:

http://cas.umkc.edu/physics/sps/projects/cancrusher/Can crusher edited.mov


----------



## seawolf21

*That's the One*



NorthernDIY said:


> Not sure if you want to pay for the plans or not
> Here is a website I had found a while back as I myself am wanting to make one.
> 
> http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/prodinfo.asp?number=230372
> 
> Or maybe you can look at the picture and build it from there.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Yep, that's the one I built years ago and still use it. Works good.

Gary


----------



## don716

Maybe this will work,

*Materials* 

2 pieces of scrap 2"x4"s, about 16" long
1 sturdy strap [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]hinge[/COLOR][/COLOR] and screws








2 low-profile jar lids
2 short [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]screws[/COLOR][/COLOR]
1 heavy-duty screen door handle
Look at the diagram to see how to put the crusher together. The jar lids will prevent the can from slipping out. The cans will crush easier if you bend the sides in slightly with a squeeze.


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH

where i come from cans are worth 10 cents. it's a mess having to keep them inbags un-crushed though.


----------



## machinistchest

*250 thousand pound can chrusher ?*

I just throw them out in the alley way on trash day and wait for the garbage truck to come by and I know he`d love to have a beer but I give him a coke he`s even backed over them a few times. And let me tell ya when he`s done they`re flat


----------



## bluerthanblue

My school needs to have a can crusher. I just don't know where to buy it until I stumbled on this site which sells it. I hope someone can share if this is gonna be a good buy.


----------



## sizzlingplatter

You can always get the can crusher online.


----------



## woodnthings

*Harbor freight has a can crusher*

www.harborfreight.com

 16 Oz. Can Crusher 

*46406-0VGA* 
$5.99 
$4.99 

 Multi-Load Can Crusher 

*95678-0VGA* 
$9.99 


Displaying page *1* of *1* Total: *2* Products Results per page:​


----------



## bradleywellsoff

Here's one for big cans.


----------



## purplehaze1

*plans wooden can crusher*

looking for plans for a wooden or metal can crusher
can any one help.:thumbsup:if any one can help,please forward a me a e-mail with plans.:icon_smile:thank you.:shifty:


----------



## purplehaze1

*no pictures*



ESCANABAJOSH said:


> where i come from cans are worth 10 cents. it's a mess having to keep them inbags un-crushed though.


sorry can not see any pictures:no: confused:thumbdown:


----------



## rrich

woodnthings said:


> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 16 Oz. Can Crusher
> 
> *46406-0VGA*
> $5.99
> $4.99
> 
> Multi-Load Can Crusher
> 
> *95678-0VGA*
> $9.99
> 
> 
> 
> Displaying page *1* of *1* Total: *2* Products Results per page:​


Beat me to it! :laughing:


----------



## BWSmith

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trip_hammer

Be carfeul if you go this route.BW


----------



## Longknife

Excuse the ignorant, but why do you want to crush cans? Don't you recycle cans? We get 1 kr (approx 16 cents) for a can when recycled. They can't be crushed though, you put them in a machine that read the bar-code on the can.


----------



## snipit73

*re: can crusher*

Fun little project made from scraps but I gotta try and locate the plans:blink:


----------



## Warnock

rrich said:


> Beat me to it! :laughing:


 
I had one of these for years. Worked great and worked even better if I used a finger to dent the can before pulling on the handle.


----------



## nickr

The first link in this google search has the plans, download them in PDF format. They are very easy to understand.

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...gc.r_pw.&fp=deb24ccd75812d3e&biw=1024&bih=586

@Longknife - In the US we recycle them but are paid by the weight. We crush them to make them smaller to save space.


----------



## thegrgyle

Longknife said:


> Excuse the ignorant, but why do you want to crush cans? Don't you recycle cans? We get 1 kr (approx 16 cents) for a can when recycled. They can't be crushed though, you put them in a machine that read the bar-code on the can.


Here in the united states, when you recycle the cans, all they do is weigh them in bulk and pay you per pound. That is why we like to crush them, because they take up less space.

Fabian

OOPS!!!! :blink: I didn't realize that there was a second page to this post :no:..... and the previous poster already answered the question......:thumbup1:


----------

